# Kennesaw Archery



## 900 Shooter (Feb 7, 2017)

Cobb County is holding several meetings concerning the improvement of Parks and Recreation facilities to include the Kennesaw Archery property. They have some SPLOST money and are going to upgrade the facilities at Kennesaw Archery.
If you can attend any meeting and support us during this time we would really appreciate it. 
Upgrades could possibly include a new building, new outdoor shooting area, electricity, running water, full restrooms and better parking. We are really pushing them for a new building at the Pitner road location to include the before mentioned outside shooting area.
The meetings are as follows:
Open House at Cobb Civic Center Feb 22, 11am to 1 pm
North Cobb Senior Center, 3900 S Main Street, Kennworth Park, Acworth Feb 22, 6:00pm to 7:30pm
East Cobb Library, 4880 Lower Roswell Road, Marietta Feb 22, 6:00pm to 7:30pm
Ron Anderson Community Center, 3820 Macedonia Road, Powder Springs Feb 23, 6:00pm to 7:30pm
East Cobb Senior Center, 3332 Sandy Plains Road, Marietta Feb 23, 6:00pm to 7:30pm
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## 900 Shooter (Feb 7, 2017)

Info about our Indoor Program,
We are currently shooting at Boots Ward Rec Center each Sunday, 4-7:00. While we appreciate the county giving us access to this facility but it has minimal space and we can only setup 8 targets at a time. This is the only day and time that we can shoot at this location. If we can get a 100' x 100' building we would have the possibility of having 25 targets (100 shooters), plenty of space for spectators and archer's equipment along with better storage for all of our required equipment. This would also give us the ability to host many different major indoor tournaments and have up to date restroom facilities and lots of parking.


----------



## 900 Shooter (Feb 7, 2017)

Info about our Outside shooting line mostly concerning the adult shooting line. We want to move this shooting line to a location where we can have more than 8 targets and a line that is longer than 50 feet in length to accommodate not only all of our adult archers but in the future an area where we can host some major tournaments. The area now is minimal and when a vehicle enters the property during shooting times, the archers need to stop shooting until the vehicle has cleared the area. This new area would also have generous parking available that would not interfere with any shooting activity.


----------



## 900 Shooter (Feb 15, 2017)

Cobb County Parks and Rec has added 2 more opportunities for us to speak at public meetings about the improvements to Kennesaw Archery.
This is the entire list of meetings:
Feb 22   11:00 to 1PM, Cobb Civic Center
Feb 22  6:00pm to 7:30 pm North Cobb Senior Center, Kenneworth Park, Acworth
Feb 22  6:00pm to 7:30 pm, East Cobb Library, Marietta
Feb 23  6:00pm to 7:30 pm, Ron Anderson Community Center, Powder Springs
Feb 23  6:00pm to 7:30 pm, East Cobb Senior Center, Marietta
Feb 27  6:00pm to 7:30 pm, NE Cobb Community Center, Shaw Park, Marietta
Mar 2    6:00pm to 7:30 pm, S Cobb Community Center, Lions Park, Mabelton

Thanks in advance for your attendance at any meeting.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 21, 2017)

you are doing a great job.  port o potties cost money, lol!!


----------

